# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  LCR metrs

## MarisER

Pārdodu LCR metru DE-5000 ar TL21,TL22.Aparāts kā jauns.60€.Mob:26606399.

----------


## MarisER

Notirgots.Topiku var dzēst.

----------

